# Is Bianchi in trouble?



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I've been looking around SoCal for a San Jose, and not only can't I find anyone stocking the bike in my size, I'm finding fewer and fewer dealers carrying _any_ Bianchis. I called a number of long-time, dependable dealers and was sheepishly told that they weren't carrying Bianchi. 

Anyone noticing fewer places carrying Bianchi in other parts of the country?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> I've been looking around SoCal for a San Jose, and not only can't I find anyone stocking the bike in my size, I'm finding fewer and fewer dealers carrying _any_ Bianchis. I called a number of long-time, dependable dealers and was sheepishly told that they weren't carrying Bianchi.
> 
> Anyone noticing fewer places carrying Bianchi in other parts of the country?


Not any fewer here here...

They've just announced their 07s though

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2006/features/bianchi_2007


----------



## Kateums (Jul 7, 2006)

I am a marathoner/triathlete and just decided to break in and buy a road bike. I have been researching for about a month and have visited every dealer in the area. I have noticed that there are very few dealers carrying Bianchi in the Milwaukee area, and it made me curious as well. The bike model I really like (especially the looks) is the Bianchi EV3 Al / Carbon Chorus, and I can buy it for $2000, which is under MSRP, according to my research. However, I've been reading a LOT of reviews about cracked frames and poor customer service.


----------



## 8200rpm (Jun 6, 2006)

*Kings in Seal Beach*

My SoCal (Seal Beach) LBS had four San Jose's on the rack. I bought one today. 

They seem to appreciate Bianchi; it seems to be this shops "big name" brand unlike the ubiquitous lines of Specialized or Trek that most bike shops tend to use to lure the masses. This shop seems to target serious roadies, no beach cruisers or kids bikes here.

The fact that they're carrying the San Jose seem to be an attempt at expanding their demographics. The staff, owner, and service guys are professional and very friendly. The owner is a fitter who will spend the time to do a personalize fitting for every bike they sell.

http://www.kingsbicyclestore.com :thumbsup:

Which size were you looking for? They had a 2 52cm, a 55cm, and a 49cm on the rack. They might have more in the box. I got one of the 52's and I'm 5'8"; 55cm seemed too big.

This thing is smooth and silent. Can't wait to get back on it again. My other hobbies are getting real jealous.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*"Local" bike shop just added Bianchi to their line and*

they have some very nice looking bikes. Bike shop is 100 miles away and I don't get to visit them much, but nice selection of bikes. They gave me a 2006 catalog, and it is really well done with lots of different bikes available for just about any riding purpose.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

It's my understanding that many shops have indeed dropped Bianchi. When trying to find touch up Celeste paint for my wife's RC SL many local shops no longer carry the brand due to poor warranty support.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I stumbled across a hole-in-the-wall shop not too far away, which carries only Bianchi and Rocky Mountain (hadn't seen a shop in SoCal that had Rockys in six or seven years, and I stumbled across two in as many weeks...) Anyway, as they only had a 58 cm San Jose, I got them to order a 55 (and they didn't even want cash up front!) and after some shipping glitches, it arrived. They even knocked $30 off the quoted price, without being asked... 

The first 80 miles convinced me that clipless pedals are absolutely, non-negotiably necessary on something like this (especially when riding in the dirt--couldn't keep my feet on those $&#^in' platforms!), and the 35 miles yesterday were a pure delight. It's smooth, it's quiet, the gearing is a very good compromise, it's even got eyelets on the fork for lowrider panniers, the saddle is too tacky not to love.... My only quibble, other than the pedals, was that #&$%in' "one-size-fits-all" straddle wire setup, which I'm happy to say I corrected with a pair of Tri-Dangles I scrounged out of the parts stash.

Looking forward to the next ride....


----------

